# Re: [EVDL] 2 chargers at same time on same battery?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 2 chargers at same time on same battery?*



> paul holmes wrote:
> > I have 8 12v 6a harbor freight battery chargers. Can I use 2 per
> > battery to recharge my 48v system at a 12amps per battery rather than
> > the puny 6 amp rate? The batteries will have a capacity of about
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 2 chargers at same time on same battery?*

Yup. PV systems have always had multiple charges (multiple subarrays, or
multiple inverters on different phases of the generators), and until the
latest generation of ones which all network together to talk to each other
and coordinate, they were always doing wacky things -- slightly different
calibrations on voltmeters in the different chargers would swing them from
bulk to float to off and back depending on what the others were doing. The
biggest issue was swinging the charging load all to one phase a generator
when the inverters didn't share the load, and overloading the windings on
it, without overloading the engine.

Back to EVs..... I got a 48 volt 20 amp battery charge from Taiwan for $230,
designed for golf carts. I think it's a three stage, but I'd have to check.

Z



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > paul holmes wrote:
> > > I have 8 12v 6a harbor freight battery chargers. Can I use 2 per
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 2 chargers at same time on same battery?*

Thanks for the test! I checked, and they ARE isolated! hurray! So they
will be fine for each one to be used on an individual battery in a series
string, right? But for 2 chargers to charge a single battery, I'm still not
sure. I don't know what charging algorithm my chargers use. It does shut
off automatically, however.
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Re%3A-2-chargers-at-same-time-on-same-battery--tp17293932p17310785.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

